# Jeny Lind or Jenny Lind



## Tristamshandy (Feb 11, 2012)

I have an aqua Jenny Lind calabash with Jenny spelled with one n. I have read that this bottle was reproduced during the 1930, that they even have a pontil scar as well as the crudeness of early glass  . (Unfortunately my camera is working) I have several questions in the hopes to determine whether the bottle I have is authentic. It has on the front a bust of Jenny with two laurel sprigs on either side of her head. The sprigs frame her bust until the very top of her head. Above the sprigs are the words "Jeny Lind". On the the reverse is a factory looking building without any embossing. Can anyone tell me from  my description as to whether this is an older bottle or the 1930s repro? Any comments will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 11, 2012)

> (Unfortunately my camera is working)


 
 Hello David,

 Welcome. Unfortunate indeed. It's much harder to do this in braille. I was a huge Lawrence Sterne fan back in the day.


----------



## Tristamshandy (Feb 11, 2012)

I think Sterne would have appreciated bottle collecting


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 11, 2012)

Quite!


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 11, 2012)

This one's legit. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 "The calabash pictured to the above right has an image of - and the words - JENNY LIND embossed on the front and is classified as GI-99.  Jenny Lind, a singer who was know as the "Swedish Nightingale", was lured to the America by P. T. Barnum for a series of performances in 1850 and 1851.  The reverse side has an embossed building with a smokestack and the words GLASS WORKS / S. HUFFSEY and was likely the product of the Isabella Glass Works (New Brooklyn, NJ).  These bottles date from the 1850s though there is evidence that the mold was used as late as 1870 (McKearin & Wilson 1978)." From.

 There were several moulds, and I believe, multiple glass houses that produced them.




From.


----------



## LC (Feb 11, 2012)

I have bottles in boxes and all over . I know I have a jenny lind or used to have it , do not remember ever getting rid of it . I am sure it was a reproduction , in a color green I think . No pontil . Looked like it had a crude applied top , but had the look of being a copy . Wish I could put my hands on it , would like to know how old it is .


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 11, 2012)

Welcome,
 This isn't 100% but there were originals spelled that way (3 I think, I loaned my book). I don't recall any repro's spelled that way.
 Another helpful but not 100% is the glass house. Two story, real. One story, repro.
 If you have those two factors together, I'd say real.
 There was another thread about these, I'll look later unless someone beats me to it.[]
 A good picture would be helpful.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2012)

Tristamshandy (David) Your flask is definitely original if it is spelled incorrectly as Jeny. It sounds like you are describing to me either one of the following three Calabash 1852 made flasks.In the town of Glassboro New Jersey at the Whitney glass works two of these were made the Mckearin charted Group  one GI-102 which is exactly as you describe but it has a s pointed star between the words GLASS * FACTORY. The next bottle is the Whitney made GI-103 the exact same details as the 102 but lacks the star between the name GLASS FACTORY, The last factory to produce your description is from Revenna Ohio and they also produced two of them in the same details.These were charted as the GI-104 and GI-105. On the 104 the smoke coming from the factory roof is droopy facing down on the 105 the smoke is pointing pretty much straight up. Each of these bottles differ from the Whitney made versions in that they have iron Pontil rings on the bottom.  None of the reproductions spell it as Jeny. Now to add to the confusion on some of the Calabash flasks originals her name is spelled correctly as Jenny Lind.I will put to gather some pictures for you a little later this morning


----------



## sandchip (Feb 11, 2012)

Jenny Lind is but one early talent that you either heard live, or not at all, with there being no means of recording sounds at that time.  We're pretty spoiled nowadays, and I've always wondered what the Swedish Nightingale must've sounded like, but will never know.  Anybody else ever wasted good brain cells thinking about junk like this?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2012)

I have, like a stalker Jim [] follow this.................Mr LobeyCat Rich when he was still with us cleaned up this image of an original Jenny Lind picture I own.I have gone overboard collecting Jenny Lind Memorabilia.


----------



## Tristamshandy (Feb 11, 2012)

Thank to everyone who answered my question. The bottle I have has the image of the two story glass factory but there is no embossing e.g. glassworks, etc. As for Jenny's voice, I have read it enchanted a generation.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2012)

David here are the three possibilities for your bottle.   Jenny Lind Whitney made GI-102 front side of the bottle.Embossed JENY LIND across the top of her portrait.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2012)

The back side or the factory Side of the same bottle.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2012)

The Star in close on this one In between the words GLASS * FACTORY is a 6 pointed Star.


----------



## Tristamshandy (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Steve for the effort.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2012)

The rough pontil mark.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2012)

The GI_103 very similar to the previous bottle but lacking the term GLASS FACTORY and the 6 pointed star. The rest of the bottle is the same mold. I believe the mold was altered more then once.The Jenny Lind side Spelled again as JENY


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2012)

The factory side. Notice there is no letter embossing on this one.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2012)

The factory side in close.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2012)

The pontil mark on the GI-103


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2012)

There are two Ravenna Ohio bottles your bottle could be either one, but one of them is ultra rare and has not been seen too many times. The difference between the Glassboro New jersey and the Ravenna Ohio versions the Mckearin charted GI-104 and 105 are the pontil marks and the GI-105 has the smoke pointing straight up.Here is my GI-104 with the large red brown Iron Pontil


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2012)

JENY LIND in close on this one.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2012)

The factory side of the GI-104 bottle.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2012)

The Iron pontil mark seen on the Ravenna made versions.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2012)

The Ravenna GI-104 factory side again in close showing the smoke from the chimney pointing down.


----------



## Tristamshandy (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks again Steve and I really appreciate your going out of your way to supply me with photos of your bottle.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2012)

No problem I wish I had a GI-105. Which one is yours can you tell from the photos.


----------



## Tristamshandy (Feb 11, 2012)

Mine has the stream of smoke pointing downwards.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2012)

I forgot to mention the Whitney versions have the smoke pointing down also,so the difference is the iron pontil on the Ravennas verses the rough pontils on the Whitneys and the top on most of the Ravenna bottles are the round collared  (blob top like) which I have shown.Which do you have?


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2012)

Does your bottle have the LTC ( Long Tapered Top ) or the collared rounded ( blob type) ?


----------



## Tristamshandy (Feb 11, 2012)

Mine has the long tapered top I believe.


----------



## Tristamshandy (Feb 11, 2012)

The same top as in posts 17 and 18.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2012)

If you don't have the round collar,and the iron pontil mark that rules out Ravenna alltogether.You stated your bottle does not have the star or the words GLASS FACTORY So you have the GI-103 a nice scarce Jenny Lind calabash flask from Glassboro New Jersey.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2012)

Check this out in color. Jenny was a very pretty young woman.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2012)

With a green dress.


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 11, 2012)

Thanks Lobey for the program to do this.


----------



## epackage (Feb 11, 2012)

Steve you never cease to amaze and impress, you should do a public access tv show on Historic Glass.....Jim


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is the italian reproduction of genny.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 11, 2012)

Hey Steve,

 What about Fislerville? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 " From.

 Remarkable mould changes between the Huffsey and Fislerville, don'tcha think?






 Which came first the ribs or the egg?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


1851 Pittsburgh Concert coverage.


----------

